# Visualizacion 3D para proyectos Eagle



## RamiroJCO (Jun 25, 2013)

*EagleUp*​
Para todos lo que utilizan Eagle y quieren visualizar en 3D sus diseños existe una nueva alternativa al tradicional POV-Ray, se trata de una recopilacion de herramientas freeware denominada *eagleup *.
Eagleup permite:

-Importar en SketchUp el diseño de su tarjeta con la colocación precisa de los componentes 
-Generar una imagen realista.
-Editar el modelo del diseño, añadir un recinto, apilar múltiples tablas 
-Rotar y hacer zoom en el modelo de Eagle 3D con total libertad 

Por ejemplo podemos diseñar en Eagle:






y exportarlo a SketchUp 





SketchUp es un modelador 3D libre de Google, es fácil de usar y eficiente, no solo es usado para diseños electrónicos. 
A partir de este punto se puede elaborar más el producto final











*Descarga e instalación *

Para ejecutar eagleUp es necesario descargar e instalar tres programas: 

Cadsoftus Eagle (la versión gratuita es suficiente) 
http://www.cadsoftusa.com/downloads/
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Google Sketchup (versión freeware) 
http://sketchup.google.com/intl/en/download/
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ImageMagick (recomiendo ImageMagick-6.8.0 -Q8-windows-dll.exe) 
http://mhonarc.veidrodis.com/image_magick/binaries/ImageMagick-6.8.0-6-Q8-windows-dll.exe


adicionalmente descargamos el siguiente archivo: 
eagleUp 4.4.zip
https://sites.google.com/site/eagleupwarehouse/eagleUp4.4.zip?attredirects=0&d=1

En él se encuentran 4 carpetas. Se debe copiar los archivos manualmente: 

-eagleUp_export.ulp...........va a...........C:\Archivos de programa\EAGLE-5.11.0\ulp 
-eagleUp_import.rb...........va a...........C:\Archivos de programa\Google\Google SketchUp8\Plugins 
-El contenido de /*models* se pueden colocar en cualquier lugar. Recomiendo copiarlo cerca de sus bibliotecas, por ejemplo, en C:\Archivos de programa\EAGLE-5.11.0\models 
-Los archivos de demostración Eagle se pueden colocar en cualquier lugar. 

*Configuración inicial *
Cuando se inicie eagleUp_export.ulp primera vez desde Eagle, aparecerá una ventana y esta ayudará a configurar los caminos para que eagleUp pueda buscar los modelos y los servicios públicos de imagen.






Se debe comprobar que las rutas de acceso de instalación sean correctas y actualizar en consecuencia los parámetros. 

Todo el procedimiento anterior se resume en los siguientes videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b36zHdAt9Hs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3FcMADpEWLk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mQjm_zomfA8

Espero que lo prueben!.

Para mayor informacion visiten:
eagleup.wordpress.com


----------

